# Emergent External Electrical Cardioversion



## ejkam3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have run into a problem with an electrical cardioversion (see above description), CPT code 92960.  The patient was unable to provide informed consent due to current physical condition/intubation/etc.  As the 92960 is defined in the CPT book as being an "elective" procedure, does it require an informed consent to be billed?  We have been told by one consultant yes, but I am unable to locate supporting documentation.  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## deeva456 (Apr 3, 2009)

I found this information and it explains that you cannot bill for an emergent cardioversion separately. The consultant was correct, unless you have written consent from the patient, you cannot bill 92960.

There is no code for defibrillation or cardioversion administered to patients in an emergency situation. The service is not supposed to be billed separately because it is considered part of the larger service that often accompanies it, such as cardiopulmonary resuscitation, emergency department (ED) evaluation and management (E/M) services, critical care services, cardiac catheterization, implantable-cardio defibrillator (ICD) implantation, other electrophysiological procedures or at the end of open heart surgery.
bit of research and the consultant is correct. 

I hope this helps,

Dolores, CPC, CCC


----------



## ejkam3 (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you so much, Delores, that is very helpful.


----------



## penyoung (Oct 1, 2009)

I just read Dolores' reply - this is an issue that has recently come up where I work. Is there anything published about the cardioversion being a part of larger services? And what if there aren't any larger services?

Penny, CPC


----------

